# Shield mantis (Rhombodera sp.)



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 22, 2008)

Finally they mated.  Out of 10 nymphs, only a pair made it through &amp; mated. Now the wait for the ootheca.

He has mated with her over the past 3 days &amp; just keeps on jumping on her. :blink:


----------



## Andrew (Mar 23, 2008)

Bummer that only two of them made it. Out of the eight L2 nymphs I received, six made it to adult.

How long did you wait to introduce them to each other?

Here's a little collage I made today out of boredom. Hope you don't mind me posting it.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 23, 2008)

It's nice that your shields mated, tell us how many ooths she lays  

quick question: Are shield mantids and boxer mantids in the same family?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 23, 2008)

Good job, but make him take a break, before she does....if you know what I mean... or in other words as a queen once said "OFF WITH HIS HEAD" :lol:


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine are just now becoming adults. Out of one ooth I have about 12 mantids left which is just fine. These larger species are generally easier to mate.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Mar 23, 2008)

Andrew:

Nice work getting the 6 to adult.  I'm pretty lucky that the last two are a pair, so now I will have another chance with this species.

It took about two weeks before they would mate for me &amp; I fed her 20 crickets in one day, then I added the male to her cage. First he was freaking out &amp; would not go near the female. I came back that night &amp; they were connected.

I dont mind &amp; nicely done collage!  

Mantidlord:

Thank you, I will let everyone know how many oothecas I get from these beauties.

Rebecca:

LOL, I will make sure that she does not eat him alive,  but I've started feeding her even through the male is mating with her.  

Rick:

I agree, the bigger the easier to mate. But man can the females eat &amp; eat. I'm glad that I've mated this species, because I really did enjoy keeping them.


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2008)

That is true. The females can put down alot of food when they start producing eggs.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 23, 2008)

20 crickets a day!! :blink: Man. well congrats christian.

Oh, don't bother asking my question, I found the answer!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 11, 2008)

My female laid her first fertile ootheca, now I just have to wait.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 11, 2008)

Woohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 11, 2008)

Felicidades!!!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you, OGIGA and DARKSPEED!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 17, 2008)

I did not mention this, but I was thinking it. Good luck breeding this species!



Rick said:


> That is true. The females can put down alot of food when they start producing eggs.


----------



## ubb (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi I have a red shied mantis


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2008)

I totally saw a shield mantis yesterday!!!! Well, Davis and UC Davis has something called "Picnic Day" every year and it's when all kinds of people go to UC Davis and have a good time checking out the school.

Anyway, at the entomology department, I found a dried (dead) shield mantis. I took a picture of it. When I feel like it, I'll post it up, I guess. Hehehehe. I was happy though.

Oh, and I found lots of walking sticks. There was an Australian kind that is parthenogenic and there were lots of them. The guy introducing them said that they're illegal to own... haha. Now I want to get some because they act like mantises minus the attacking prey part. They look like dead leaves too.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 23, 2008)

Haha, it does look like it, but I think your beautiful red mantis will tern green once adult.  I believe some of mine had this color before terning adult. Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed the pictures!

Thanks again

Mikhail



ubb said:


> Hi I have a red shied mantis


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 23, 2008)

Sounds like a fun day! I would have loved to be there, thanks for sharing. Defiantly post pictures.

Thanks again

Mikhail



OGIGA said:


> I totally saw a shield mantis yesterday!!!! Well, Davis and UC Davis has something called "Picnic Day" every year and it's when all kinds of people go to UC Davis and have a good time checking out the school.Anyway, at the entomology department, I found a dried (dead) shield mantis. I took a picture of it. When I feel like it, I'll post it up, I guess. Hehehehe. I was happy though.
> 
> Oh, and I found lots of walking sticks. There was an Australian kind that is parthenogenic and there were lots of them. The guy introducing them said that they're illegal to own... haha. Now I want to get some because they act like mantises minus the attacking prey part. They look like dead leaves too.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 15, 2008)

Okay, one of the oothecas hatched! :blink: I'm a little overwhelmed, but very excited! I have a favor to ask, does anyone have some fruit flies for me? I dont have the amount to sub-stain all my nymphs. I also had some other species hatch out today.

So I'm willing to do trades, I have lots of blue and house fly maggots and will send Blue bottle or house flies maggots or pupae twice to for no charge for whoever sends me fruit flies.? Or I'm also willing to do trades for the nymphs that just hatched.


























Thanks again

Mikhail


----------

